# R.C. Byrd Locks and Dam



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

Anyone ever fish there? Any luck?


----------



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

Well im headed there in about 9 hours. Ill let you know how it goes. Btw, I always catch something


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

My tournament partner Criss was down Friday. He said everybody was catching nice hybrids. He said there were some nice flatheads caught also.


----------



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

Did they look like this?? They were def hitting.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll be fishing a tourney down that way next Saturday night. Looks like some nice flats holding in there.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Had a few hours in between training classes yesterday and decided to fish, what a blast. The saugers were in there thick, I caught at least 15 and had hits constantly none of them were very big but they hit the Vib'e hard!! All went back to grow.
Great way to spend a long lunchbreak!


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

we r down there alot and latley wev been catching sauger in the 1lb range and flattys anywhere from 2-15lbs and a crappie every now and then :B


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Those are Dandies!


----------

